# Female Cubers



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Nov 2, 2009)

While I am female, I only know f2l.. but am learning the rest!!

I was wondering what your guys' [and girls'] opinions were on female cubers.. It very much seems to be a male-dominated .... sport? hobby? activity? 

I read once somewhere, that female brains weren't tuned to the type of thinking that is needed to solve a cube..
Do you think this is true? Or do you have other suggestions as to why females don't cube so much??

.. I can see this getting quite sexiest... lol.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 2, 2009)

Haha, I think girl cubers are cool.
A girl cuber would make an ideal girlfriend.

But, im not some type of forum creeper who stalks them.


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Nov 2, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> But, im not some type of forum creeper who stalks them.



This guy you might know, inf3rn0.. he so is a creeper! My god..
I'm joking, I should stop ruining his rep on this site seeing as I'm new..
Ofc female cubers are cool..
That's why I'm learning, I figure I'll get guys swarming me when I whip out the cube and rip up like a sub10.
Cheee


----------



## Kian (Nov 2, 2009)

BeautifullyDecayed. said:


> While I am female, I only know f2l.. but am learning the rest!!
> 
> I was wondering what your guys' [and girls'] opinions were on female cubers.. It very much seems to be a male-dominated .... sport? hobby? activity?
> 
> ...



Funny typo .

If you want more information on some fast girl cubers you can find it here.

I certainly don't think anyone could say girls aren't tuned to the type of thinking need to SOLVE a cube, and I don't have the information to judge what sort of (if any) general advantage any one sex would have over the other in cubing. I will say that there are some great female cubers, as you will see, and that I think the reason so many more males than females cube is probably due to cultural and societal reasons rather than anything innate.


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks for your enlightenment, I will be sure to check that link out.
Haha, oh man, yes, bad typo, sorry.
Although I'm sure this thread is one of the *sexiest* you have come accross all day.
I mean, how could it not be??
:]


----------



## Kian (Nov 2, 2009)

BeautifullyDecayed. said:


> Thanks for your enlightenment, I will be sure to check that link out.
> Haha, oh man, yes, bad typo, sorry.
> Although I'm sure this thread is one of the *sexiest* you have come accross all day.
> I mean, how could it not be??
> :]



I'm not sure, I don't see how it could be sexier than this one.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 2, 2009)

Just to let you know, I am the creepy guy who stalks girls on the forum...

lolno I'M KIDDING.


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Nov 2, 2009)

WOAH, that is sexy!
I have seen that video though..
My friend who is teaching me to cube [inf3rn0.. the sexy thing!]
showed me it, and often sings it [yeah, i know, he's a bit of a loser.. sigh.]
I am personally a big fan of the sexy move, one of the first things I learnt!


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 2, 2009)

I once posed as a girl on this forum.
People treated me nicer. Except for one guy. d:


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 2, 2009)

Kian said:


> I certainly don't think anyone could say girls aren't tuned to the type of thinking need to SOLVE a cube, and I don't have the information to judge what sort of (if any) general advantage any one sex would have over the other in cubing.



I remember an experiment at US Nationals 2006 at the Exploratorium where there is a grid of maybe 15 green circles moving around randomly on a computer screen. Anywhere from 3-5 of these circles are highlighted in blue for a period of about 5 seconds or so, after which they fade back to the same green as the other circles. Your task is to track the motion of all the circles that were originally blue for up to maybe 10 seconds.

I remember the experimenter saying that typically women perform higher than men on average, and this has something to do with how women think vs. how men think. Anyway this experiment got me thinking about intuitive steps like F2L. If anything, it's probably more true that women, on average, have better potential than men, on average, to track pieces during these intuitive steps which involve lots of mini snap decisions.

I also think that the reason far fewer women are speedcubers than men must be societal or cultural in nature, and certainly not related to ability.

Chris


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Nov 2, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> People treated me nicer.




..Probably 'coz they wanted your pants!
Who can blame them, I hear female cubers are pretty 

Ahh I'm so jealous of females who can ACTUALLY cube.. unlike myself.
Considering the percentage of girls who cube as apposed to guys, their times are pretty impressive.. Looking at the previous link.

I guess, like all thing, girls are just better than it at guys


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Nov 2, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Just to let you know, I am the creepy guy who stalks girls on the forum...
> 
> lolno I'M KIDDING.



Nice to meet you 

BTW, why the 14th of November?


----------



## BoxxyBabee (Nov 2, 2009)

I concur. 
Verily so. (x

(This is who I (Cubes=Life) posed as.)

The 14th of November is from V for Vendetta?


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Nov 2, 2009)

BoxxyBabee said:


> The 14th of November is from V for Vendetta?



Damnit, I was going to be awesome and say.. if it's your birthday you were SO conceived [spelling] on valentines day!
..I need to watch more movies.


----------



## Kian (Nov 2, 2009)

BeautifullyDecayed. said:


> BoxxyBabee said:
> 
> 
> > The 14th of November is from V for Vendetta?
> ...



Don't worry, "Boxxy" is wrong.

Remember, remember, the fifth of November
the Gunpowder treason and plot,
I know of no reason the gunpowder treason,
should ever be forgot.

I will be watching, as I have for several years, V for Vendetta on the 5th. Remember, remember, people!

P.S. I assume it's for the competition in Texas on the 14th.


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Nov 2, 2009)

awesome! I know that rhyme too.. YUSS!
But in my family we say the 4th of november as it is my darling older brother's birthday..!

But it's Cammy's birthday today so..
Remember remember the 2nd of November I guess..

It is very silly that the rhyme works with any date.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 2, 2009)

The 14th is the date of my next competition. I just replaced '5th' with the competition date. As Kian posted, the 5th is the original date used.


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Nov 2, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> The 14th is the date of my next competition. .



Good luck!! 
Be sure to make note of all the damn fine female cubers!


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 2, 2009)

ahem... ok. lol


----------



## thiJUMBA (Nov 2, 2009)

at my high school the girls are so into rubik's cubes, they can't be bothered to get their own cube so they act all cute and flirty so they can borrow the guys cube.
but my opinion in female cubers, it make them look smart holding a rubik's cube but if it was a female speedcuber it would be omg?! why so quick


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Nov 2, 2009)

Haha i really need to teach you some last layer stuff. After exams???

EDIT: Found some photos on my phone of you with a cube, ill facebook them later.


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Nov 2, 2009)

Hahaha, smooooth Cammyron.

Yes, I agree.. Then Ill practice a billion .. when you buy me a cube.
and then Ill come to next NZ champs and ALL the sexy cubing guys will be like "dayum"
then Ill be like YUSS! And score lots of sexy cubing guys. ;D
Plan?

Me with cube? DAYUM! Like where? And am I solving? Ah, soo keen for this.
If anyone asks, I'm sub20 ok?


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Nov 2, 2009)

BeautifullyDecayed. said:


> Me with cube? DAYUM! Like where? And am I solving? Ah, soo keen for this.
> If anyone asks, I'm sub20 ok?



I believe its on the train going some place. May have been vic open day??


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Nov 2, 2009)

Awesome - put them on now, I surely cannot wait another moment before the excitement engulfs me!


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Nov 2, 2009)

My pizza just got here, so ill pass. Ill get them on some time.


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Nov 2, 2009)

Some time as in "asap as soon as I finish my pizza, my dear Emily."
"I even ordered satay chicken flavour, as it reminds me of your pretty face."

"nawh, why thank you Cameron."


----------



## ShortRubiksFreak (Nov 2, 2009)

Woo! go female cubers!!! 
I'm on board with the girls winning against guys in intuitive. but seriously why arent there more girls that are speedcubers?? I know I'm the only one that i know of round here. we need more.


----------



## shelley (Nov 2, 2009)

BeautifullyDecayed. said:


> then Ill be like YUSS! And score *lots of sexy cubing guys*. ;D



You're new to this, aren't you? 
Like they say about the dating scene at Caltech from the girls' point of view: "the odds are good, but the goods are odd."


----------



## rubiknewbie (Nov 2, 2009)

And odd is good.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 2, 2009)

ShortRubiksFreak said:


> Woo! go female cubers!!!
> I'm on board with the girls winning against guys in intuitive. but seriously why arent there more girls that are speedcubers?? I know I'm the only one that i know of round here. we need more.


There are lots of girls that are speedcubers. If you only know you that means you haven't been paying attention. I would think that the percentage is about 15%.
There once was a night at my house were we had more female speedcubers than male ones. The result: a makeover for me and hardly any cubing


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Nov 2, 2009)

shelley said:


> BeautifullyDecayed. said:
> 
> 
> > then Ill be like YUSS! And score *lots of sexy cubing guys*. ;D
> ...




AHH! I LOVE this!
That was an awesome thing to say.
Yeah, well I once scored this sexy cubing guy called inf3rn0.
I would say yes to odd on that one though, so, I guess that doesn't exactly help my point.

What's caltech?
Yay, I love female cubers - we are awesome, If I can include myself in this generalisation, that is.. sigh.
I am going to learn, after 30th of November - end of exams and I plan on getting amazingly good at cubing


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Nov 2, 2009)

BeautifullyDecayed. said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > BeautifullyDecayed. said:
> ...



My last exam is 26th and i will be free to teach you .


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Nov 2, 2009)

I won't be free til 30th.


also, last time you tried to teach me OLL you sucked.
You need to read up the forums I think.. there was a thread around somewhere about teaching people..!!
I don't mean you sucked, I mean, you were amazing - ish.
:]

what do you mean "Im sure you will score me again"
you are dreaming! :']


----------



## Dene (Nov 2, 2009)

MEN ARE SUPERIOR.

Note: Dene is a female.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Nov 2, 2009)

Dene: Make up your mind already!


----------



## TioMario (Nov 2, 2009)

I like girl speedcubers, those fast hands look sexy.


----------



## Gurplex2 (Nov 2, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > I certainly don't think anyone could say girls aren't tuned to the type of thinking need to SOLVE a cube, and I don't have the information to judge what sort of (if any) general advantage any one sex would have over the other in cubing.
> ...



Chris you're so freakin smart!!!
i agree with this ^^, and i agree with everything you post, even with the next post you're even thinking of typing!


----------



## SimplyOrange. (Nov 2, 2009)

High-5 for names that are an adverb, an adjective, and then a full stop.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 2, 2009)

Female cubers are cool.
End of discussion.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 3, 2009)

End of discussion? But I thought you were from Korea?


----------



## Icedece (Nov 3, 2009)

*tongue so far in cheek it's bursting blood vessels*
I'd say it's because male cubers are way better than females anyway. And that goes for everything in life too....face it Men _are_ the superior species, woman should stick to cooking  i now predict a flame war


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 3, 2009)

I don't think so, you contradicted: "goes for everything in life too..." "stick to cooking." Why when we are the better cooks?


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 3, 2009)

Icedece said:


> face it Men _are_ the superior species



There are many definitions of what kind of unit a species is (or should be). A common definition is that of a group of organisms capable of interbreeding and producing fertile offspring of both genders.

LOL FAIL. Now think twice before you use a fancy word to make yourself sound all smart.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 3, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> There once was a night at my house were we had more female speedcubers than male ones. The result: a makeover for me and hardly any cubing



LOL I should put a link to this in the Forum game you laugh you lose. Everyone would lose. This seriously made me laugh.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Nov 3, 2009)

Icedece said:


> *tongue so far in cheek it's bursting blood vessels*
> I'd say it's because male cubers are way better than females anyway. And that goes for everything in life too....face it Men _are_ the superior species, woman should stick to cooking  i now predict a flame war



Haha we all know you said that cause you can't cook. Not to mention there's many female cubers out there that are dam quick. However i do love a good woman to do the cooking.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 3, 2009)

BeautifullyDecayed. said:


> What's caltech?



It's a college that used to have a really big cubing scene. Unfortunately I am a junior at tech now and I don't know of any younger active cubers who go here.


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Nov 3, 2009)

Inf3rn0 said:


> Icedece said:
> 
> 
> > *tongue so far in cheek it's bursting blood vessels*
> ...



..That's because you also FAIL at cooking.
Tell Monica when shes away I'll cook for you if she pays me. Chee.
I can't wait till I get good enough to beat Nick - Nick, how fast can you solve 3x3?
Then we'll see who the superior 'species' is.
Muaha
I have big dreams in my head


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Nov 3, 2009)

BeautifullyDecayed. said:


> Inf3rn0 said:
> 
> 
> > Icedece said:
> ...



If Nick can even remember how to solve it??
He was verging on sub 50 i think last time i checked. id say hes at 1min right now. However his type c is failing him along with his type a. They both turn very slowly. So you could easily beat him.


----------



## ShortRubiksFreak (Nov 3, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> ShortRubiksFreak said:
> 
> 
> > Woo! go female cubers!!!
> ...



i meant near me, like in south australia.  i knows theres heaps worldwide but i meant it would be nice if i knew some literally like in person.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 3, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> ShortRubiksFreak said:
> 
> 
> > Woo! go female cubers!!!
> ...



Hahahahaaha Arnaud your comment is hilarious. I don't think I solved a cube that whole night. We did however do your hair and test out outfits.

And Shelley, "odds are good but the goods are odd" is equally hilarious.


----------



## Icedece (Nov 3, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Icedece said:
> 
> 
> > face it Men _are_ the superior species
> ...



:fp I wasn't meaning species in a literal translation........


----------



## Tyson (Nov 3, 2009)

That doesn't stop you from sounded like a moron. You kind of lost all your credibility there with that statement. There are so many words besides species you could have chosen. But you chose the word species, which really highlights your ignorance.

At least the Caltech girl's view is better than the Caltech guy's view: the odds are bad, and the goods are bad.


----------



## Bryan (Nov 3, 2009)

Icedece said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Icedece said:
> ...



A rabbit driving a car will sometimes eat pizza.

I don't mean "rabbit", "driving", "car", "eat", and "pizza" in a literal translation, but it's obvious what I mean.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 3, 2009)

Icedece said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Icedece said:
> ...



Sorry, but I don't think this was as bad of a FAIL as everyone else seems to think. From Dictionary.com, the first definition of species is:


> 1. a class of individuals having some common characteristics or qualities; distinct sort or kind.



While it is true that the context implies a biological connection and hence favors the second definition, it is certainly true that he used this word in a manner which totally fits the first definition. Since we're mostly scientifically-minded around here, this seems like a more inappropriate use of the word than it really is, I think.


----------



## Tyson (Nov 3, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Icedece said:
> 
> 
> > fanwuq said:
> ...



I highly doubt he thought that far. He seems to be fagged by writing the post itself.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Nov 4, 2009)

Tyson said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Icedece said:
> ...



Haha Nick you lose. Besides we all need woman.


----------



## whauk (Nov 5, 2009)

well the first thing coming into my mind: http://www.myimg.de/?img=GotBigCubesf0a2d.jpg
haha a friend of mine made this some time ago


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 5, 2009)

two words... JESSICA FRIDRICH!

plus, I think girl cubers are REALLY good. especially on youtube. Every girl cuber I see is faster than me.


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 5, 2009)

> two words... JESSICA FRIDRICH!



Possibly...


----------



## Faz (Nov 5, 2009)

TheMachanga said:


> two words... JESSICA FRIDRICH!



Lol only recently did I learn she had a sex change. I think it was Jiri Fridrich or something.


----------



## Forte (Nov 5, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> TheMachanga said:
> 
> 
> > two words... JESSICA FRIDRICH!
> ...



Me too. I thought it would be cool if her old name was Jupiter or something.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 5, 2009)

I have one. ^^^^^^^
LOL.

Damn you Forte, that was meant for faz. I guess it works anyway.


----------



## edw0010 (Nov 5, 2009)

Forte said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > TheMachanga said:
> ...



Im only just learning this now! :O

I know 3 girls in my school who can cube but im sure you (BeautifullyDecayed) will kick there butts


----------



## rubiknewbie (Nov 5, 2009)

That's what I found out in the good female cubers thread! Jessica Fridrich is awesome.

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16292


----------



## Dene (Nov 7, 2009)

Jake Gouldon said:


> Dene: Make up your mind already!



Ok now seriously?
I have no idea who you are, how do you have any knowledge of my identity crisis? You only joined the forums recently, and I haven't been on in ages.

What's going on in the world these days!?


----------



## PatrickJameson (Nov 7, 2009)

Dene said:


> Jake Gouldon said:
> 
> 
> > Dene: Make up your mind already!
> ...



He's Jcuber.


----------



## (X) (Nov 8, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Jake Gouldon said:
> ...



You're kidding me? It makes perfectly sense of course


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 8, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Female cubers are cool.


 +1


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 8, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Female cubers are cool.
> ...


----------



## EmCube (Nov 10, 2009)

"odds are good, goods are odd"

Brilliant!


----------

